#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-15
<uros1> Dobar dan u kuću
<Githzerai> z
<promis> Ć!
<Githzerai> Å ta ima?
<promis> zabranjeno je o tome da se priča
<Githzerai> u jeee
<Githzerai> znači policijski kanal?
<promis> takav ti je ubuntu
<Githzerai> Znači, sreća da sam utekao na vreme ... :)
<promis> axa, ubuntu policijski distro
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-16
<censor> pozrav
<censor> kako se koristi xchat
<drzare> на шта тачно мислиш?
<drzare> комплетно упутство или нешто посебно?
<censor> uvek moram da podesin join a channel
<drzare> не мораш
<censor> ne bi bilo lose i kompletno upusrvo
<drzare> кад одабереш канал требало би да можеш да запамтиш тај канал за даље
<censor> cetovao sam samo sa skype ovo je spansko selo za mene
<drzare> још ниси навикао да обилазиш Вики странице?
<drzare> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<drzare> комплетно упутство са све сликама... ;)
<censor> odatle sam i napravio konekciju
<drzare> иначе xchat је поприлично једноставан  (пази кад сам се ја снашао који пре тога нисам нешто петљао са чатовима)
<drzare> то ти је комплетно упутство за подешавање...
<drzare> мада ајд, само да искључим телепатију...
<censor> ma treba mi za nouveau drivere za debian sajt
<censor> nece da mi otvori neke linkove bez irc
<drzare> чек шта теби тачно треба, неки драјвери или нешто друго?
<drzare> не контам какве везе има скидање драјвера са чатом?
<censor> ne za skidanje drivera za pomoc
<drzare> мислиш помоћ при инсталирању драјвера?
<censor> ovako izgleda
<censor> irc://irc.freenode.net/nouveau
<drzare> ти би помоћ директно са њиховог чета...
<censor> na ovoj strani pri dnu
<censor> http://wiki.debian.org/GraphicsCard
<drzare> јеси ли већ ушао на њихов чат?
<censor> sad cu da probam
<censor> odjavljujem se
<drzare> како си ушао на овај чат?
<drzare> преко које апликације?
<liti> doobar dan
<liti> hello
<nemysis> dobro v4e
<nemysis> veće
<nemysis> hehe
<Stevic012> pozdrav
<Stevic012> treba mi pomoc oko instalacije ubuntu-a
<Stevic012> :/
<Stevic012> jel moze neko od va da mi pomogne,molim vas ?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-17
<liti> dobar dan
<Stevic012> pozdrav
<Stevic012> :)
<Stevic012> promis pozdrav
<Stevic012> ako me se secas?
<promis> jok
<promis> ja sam ti kao one na [alteru
<promis> ili u pekari
<Stevic012> nosio si jednom prilikom
<Stevic012> neki cd ovde
<Stevic012> a ja sam te davio oko linuxa
<Stevic012>  i particija :)
<Stevic012> nick mi je bio "Tequila"
<promis> a, požarevac
<promis> vio petrovac
<promis> via
<Stevic012> ma jok
<Stevic012> ja sam bas u pozarevcu
<Stevic012> :)
<promis> jel tako beše?
<promis> a
<promis> pa dobro
<Stevic012> kostic je na toj
<Stevic012> relaciji
<promis> nemoj da menjaš nadimke
<Stevic012> morao sam...od sada je ovaj
<Stevic012> stalno
<Stevic012> registrovacu ga nekom prilikom
<promis> sad kontam i 012
<promis> ;)
<Stevic012> hah :)
<promis> pa dobro. kako ide sa Ubuntu?
<Stevic012> eh danas sam tek
<Stevic012> instalirao
<Stevic012> i uz pomoc kostica
<Stevic012> dosta stvari resio :)
<promis> kuul
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-18
<Mlata> Dobro vece
<Mlata> Imam pitanje, pa odgovorite kad vidite, da li postoji neka mogucnost da vip internet ovaj bezicni radi na ubuntu?
<Githzerai> poz
<alibaba-> pozdrav
<jaanomalija> Не ради форум
<jaanomalija> опет врућина и облак направили проблем а нема ко да поправи
<chavvvezz> promis krizira,nema foruma :P
<promis> jel
<chavvvezz> joke :trollface:
<promis> imao sam dojavu
<chavvvezz> ?
<promis> tako da ne kriziram
<chavvvezz> :d
<promis> u ostalom tu je uvek glavni forum :P
<chavvvezz> mislis na oficijelni ? :P
<promis> da
<chavvvezz> koja ti je brzina neta? vidim da imas kablovski :P
<promis> 6
<promis> pa i naš forum je oficijelni
<promis> al nije glavni
<promis> tako da ipak, glavni forum
<promis> ne oficijelni
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-19
<nkcode> pozdrav, dali neko zeli da se ukljuci u open sourse projekat u pitanju je c++/qt
<nkcode> svn: http://code.google.com/p/gepoch/
<promis> simpatičan program
<nkcode> hvala, samo sto ima jos dosta da se radi.
<promis> bir fest uživo
<promis> http://www.belgradebeerfest.com/active/sr-latin/home/hd_live/justin_tv.html
<promis> dobra je kamera
<TildaTurn> pa, meni bass nece da radi :-/ probao na 3 browser-a i niss. no, dobroo :)
<promis> probaj ovaj
<promis> http://www.belgradebeerfest.com/active/sr-latin/home/hd_live/ustream.html
<jaanomalija> nadogradnja foruma, Bojce zadnji pisao, dobijam praznu stranicu
<Githzerai> z
<promis> zablokirao mi sistem, pa sam ga restartovao na dugme, sad radi forum kao podmazan Githzerai
<Githzerai> Joooj :)
<Githzerai> Ma ima buba u Centosovom PHP-u, pa se keš brzo prepuni...
<Githzerai> sad sam mu dao 2GB za APC, ako to popuni ma da ga oteram u tri lepe....
<Githzerai> OK, za kraj: je li sad dovoljno brzo?
<promis> [ta znam, radi normalno sad
<Githzerai> koliko mu treba da učita početnu stranicu?
<promis> 3sec
<Githzerai> OK, to je više nego solidno.
<Githzerai> Prema Googleu, sve ispod 4s je dobar rezultat
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-20
<liti> dobar dan
#ubuntu-rs 2011-08-21
<promis> forum, bolje da je mrtav
<promis> možda treba da restartujem komp pa će da radi brže
<japan> pozz da li neko moze da mi pomogne oko xampp-a ?
<japan> hello
<japan> anybody here?
<japan> zasto vas je toliko ovde a niko online ?
<Beretta021> prvi put si na ircu?
<japan> da
<japan> da li znas nesto u vezi xamp-a?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-18
<dragan99> AMD Catalyst™ Proprietary Display Driver - Linux x86 & Linux x86_64
<dragan99> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<dragan99> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/08/install-amd-catalyst-128-on-ubuntu.html
<Mario021> jel bolje radi od otvorenog?
<dragan99> Nisam probao, moja kartica radi samo sa Catalyst drajverima Radeon HD 6790
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pcsx2-0.9.8-r4594 emulator : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pcsx2-0-9-8-r4594-emulator
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Povratak u nazad? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-povratak-u-nazad
<dragan99> nekultura pisa po win a trazi pomoc za lin: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/n59eln4h/Screenshotfrom20120818215934.png
#ubuntu-rs 2012-08-19
<promis> Neko probao ovu Mageia distribuciju? Vidim da je popularna.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gnom? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gnom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Å ta je Gnom? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gnom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Å ta je Gnom? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-je-gnom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> audacity : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-audacity
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pomoć oko SEO urls : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pomoc-oko-seo-urls
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pomoć oko SEO URLs : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pomoc-oko-seo-urls
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-12
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Instalacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija--17862
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Немогућност измене редоследа језичака у фајерфоксу 23 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nemogucnost-izmene-redosleda-jezicaka-u-fajerfoksu-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Немогућност измене редоследа језичака у фајерфоксу 23 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-nemogucnost-izmene-redosleda-jezicaka-u-fajerfoksu-23
 * vladap is back (gone 57:49:06)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Šta želim da budem kada odrastem? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sta-zelim-da-budem-kada-odrastem
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-13
<milke> pozdrav svima :)
<milke> Treba mi rešenje za Power over Ethernet napajanje 1 ili 2 VoIP telefona, a da nije switch
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-14
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 13.04 wi-fi problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-13-04-wi-fi-problem
<brok> pozdrav
<milke>  zz brok
<brok> zdravo milke
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Имам дозволе а не могу да радим? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-imam-dozvole-a-ne-mogu-da-radim
<Kostic> milke, како беше иде назив пакета оне алатке коју си споменуо која проналази дупликате датотека? Lint-нешто...
<milke> jesi siguran da sam to bio ja, pošto nisam dolazio ovde bar mesec-dva? XD
<milke> Ali postoji ovo, možda je to to  http://www.pixelbeat.org/fslint/
<Kostic> Сигуран сам да си ти то споменуо на форуму...
<Kostic> Одавно си то споменуо, можда има годину и нешто...
<milke> qq
<Kostic> Јесте... То је тај програм. Се
<Kostic> ћам се ове иконице.
<Kostic> milke: хвала.
<milke> molim :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> kernel 3.10  i virtual-box problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kernel-3-10-i-virtual-box-problem
<Plank_> ljudi, treba mi pomoc
<Plank_> tek sto sam prvi put instalirao ubuntu
<Plank_> pojedini programi nece da se instaliraju
<Plank_> kao sto je g++ kompajler za codeblocks
<Plank_> kao gresku izbaci mi package dependencies cannot be resolved
<Plank_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  g++: Depends: cpp (>= 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu8) but 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu10 is to be installed      Depends: gcc (>= 4:4.7.2-1ubuntu8) but 4:4.7.3-1ubuntu10 is to be installed
<maletaski> a koji ti je server za update?
<maletaski> jel si stavio na main
<maletaski> ili ti je po defoultu?
<maletaski> Plank_, ?
<Plank_> ne znam koji je server
<maletaski> i koji si ubuntu instalirao
<Plank_> 13.04
<maletaski> aha ok
<maletaski> otvori onda softwere center
<Plank_> ok, jesam..
<maletaski> i tu nađi sources
<Plank_> ok
<maletaski> jel ti stoji main server
<maletaski> ili serbia
<maletaski> ovo download from:
<maletaski> nađe li?
<Plank_> nisam..
<Plank_> gde je to sources?
<maletaski> aha ček
<maletaski> u softwere centru na edit
<maletaski> softwere sources
<maletaski> otvori ti se novi prozor
<maletaski> \o StephenS
<maletaski> oops
<maletaski> \ stereo_advance
<StephenS> sta ops
<StephenS> nema oops
<stereo_advance> dobro veče ;)
<maletaski> :P
<maletaski> đes ba stereo
<stereo_advance> evo me najzad
<stereo_advance> Å¡ta sam propustio
<maletaski> pa ništa naročito
<stereo_advance> eh sad
<maletaski> Plank_, jel si uspeo da nađeš?
<stereo_advance> za ovih nekoliko meseci da nisam ništa propustio... teško :)
<maletaski> :P
<maletaski> pa kad se ništa ne dešava
<maletaski> a trebalo bi uskoro
<maletaski> :)
<maletaski> spremamo se za balccon
<stereo_advance> jel dolaziš
<maletaski> nažalost ne
<stereo_advance> eh
<maletaski> jbg kriza
<stereo_advance> ma znam
<stereo_advance> mene nagovorili mangupi
<stereo_advance> da budem deo učesnika
<maletaski> u nekoj sam buli trenutno
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> pa Å¡ta ti fali :P
<stereo_advance> ni sam ne znam
<stereo_advance> od početka te ideje mi se nije dolazilo
<stereo_advance> nisam video poentu šta ću ja tamo
<maletaski> Plank_, jel uspevaš?
<Plank_> hej
<maletaski> Å¡ta bi sad
<maletaski> :P
<Plank_> pukao mi net..
<maletaski> opa
<Plank_> pa nisam video sta si poslednje napisao
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> u softwere centru
<maletaski> na edit
<maletaski> imaš softwere sources
<maletaski> tu klikni
<maletaski> otvori ti novi prozor
<Plank_> server from serbia
<maletaski> i Å¡ta ti tu stoji pod "download from:"
<maletaski> e to promeni
<maletaski> na main server
<Plank_> ok, jesam..
<maletaski> pa close
<maletaski> close softwere centar
<maletaski> pa terminal
<maletaski> sudo apt-get update
<maletaski> pa sudo apt-get upgrade
<maletaski> i onda ćeš moći da instaliraš g++
<maletaski> i ostalo bez problema
<Plank_> izvini
<maletaski> probaj pa javi dal ide
<Plank_> kad sam ukucao update
<maletaski> da
<Plank_> trazio mi je sifru da ukucam
<maletaski> da
<Plank_> ali nece da se kuca nista
<maletaski> i ne vidi se ništa
<maletaski> :P
<maletaski> samo ti kucaj i lupi enter
<maletaski> i netreba da se vidi ništa
<Plank_> ok :D
<maletaski> tako je normalno
<Plank_> hvala ti.. smaracu jos nesto ako mi zapne bas
<maletaski> ok
<maletaski> tu smo
<Plank_> hej, jel moguce instalirati skajp na 13.04?
<maletaski> to ne koristim
<maletaski> ni jedno ni drugo :P
<maletaski> tako da neznam
<maletaski> možda se javi neko ko ima iskustva
<Plank_> ok :/ ako neko drugi zna nek kaze : )
<maletaski> znam da radi na 11.10
<maletaski> :p
<maletaski> isto i na 12.04
<maletaski> 13.04 još uvek nisam probao
<Plank_> jel su uobicajeni cesti crash-evi programa?
<maletaski> ne znam
<maletaski> ja sam još uvek na 12.04
<Plank_> sad npr, iako sam ugasio codeblocks, posle nekog vremena izbacio report..
<maletaski> hm
<Plank_> jel mislis da ima nekih prednosti sa 12.04?
<maletaski> pa nema tih bugova :D
<maletaski> ili ti manje problema sa njim
<maletaski> kod mene codeblocks IDE radi bez problema
<maletaski> a zašta koristiš codeblocks?
<Plank_> uglavnom za realizaciju algoritama
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> viša matematika za mene :P
<Plank_> to je kao competitive programming, veoma je zanimljivo
<Plank_> za sta ti koristis?
<maletaski> učim pisanje programa za PIC mikrokontrolere
<Kostic> Plank_: неписано правило након инсталације Убунтуа је да одрадиш #apt-get purge apport-gtk . :)
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> pozz Kostic
<Kostic> воздра maletaski. Шта се ради?
<Plank_> za sta to sluzi? :)
<maletaski> ništa evo
<Kostic> Апорт служи да нервира кориснике неозбиљним проблемима Plank_.
<maletaski> ahahhahaha
<Plank_> svakome je njegov problem ozbiljan
<Kostic> Веруј ми, није... Дефиниција озбиљног за мене је када се систем закочи, када се машина поново покрене итд.
<Kostic> Зато читај записнике лепо из /var/log и уклони трола са система. :)
<maletaski> e da var/log
<maletaski> sve ti lepo piše tamo
<Plank_> gde mogu da nadjem var/log?
<maletaski> pa u system folderu
<Kostic> gksu nautilus /var/log
<Kostic> sudo su па онда cd /var/log па онда vim-орама... :)
<Kostic> Одох кући. Воздра.
<maletaski> pozz
<maletaski> ode :P
<Plank_> sad instalirah wine
<Plank_> i pred kraj instalacije izbaci mi opet neki internal error
<maletaski> koji?
<Plank_> ispod problem type pise "Crash"
<maletaski> daj na pastebin
<maletaski> iskopiraj
<Plank_> kako? xD
<Plank_> ne mogu da zaokruzim nista
<maletaski> pa copy paste
<maletaski> kako to?
<Plank_> desni klik nece
<maletaski> omg
<Plank_> a nece ni da zaokruzi
<maletaski> jel možeš screenshot
<Plank_> evo sad cu da probam
<Plank_> koji je ovde softver umesto painta?
<maletaski> gimp
<maletaski> ali ti netreba to
<Plank_> koji je onda najbrzi nacin za screenshot?
<maletaski> nađi u aplikacijama
<maletaski> screenshot
<Plank_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/2zy6.png/
<Plank_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/zpp4.png/
<Plank_> ako shvatis sta je problem
<maletaski> ček da vidim
<Plank_> javi mi na nikolakatic@rocketmail.com
<Plank_> moram zaista hitno da se sklonim sa racunara..
<maletaski> ok
<Plank_> a ja cu doci za manje od sat opet ovde.. ae pozz
<maletaski> pozz
<Plank_> moze li mi neko pomoci oko update-a?
<Plank_> trenutno dobijam neku package gresku
<Plank_> The package system is broken
<Plank_> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-15
<johnny_fly_SRB> oj ha sta vas je od sabajle :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu i AMD GPU A serije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-i-amd-gpu-a-serije
<Plank_> moze li mi neko reci sta znaci VESA: VERDE ?
<Plank_> kako da instaliram drajver za graficku hd 7750 radeon?
<Plank_> nazalost, prinudjen sam da instaliram windows. ovo je bespotrebno komplikovanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Јутуб пријаве : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-jutub-prijave
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-16
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Test : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-test--17872
<Beretta021> tero ko kubuntu?
<Beretta021> *tera
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-17
<profiler1982> on that site you have much more stuff for elementary os
<profiler1982> greska
 * vladap is away: off time
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> public_html i www : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-public-html-i-www
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] public_html i www : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-public-html-i-www
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] public_html i www : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-public-html-i-www
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Web kamera na Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-web-kamera-na-ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-08-18
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Prebacivanje podataka sa windowsa na ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-prebacivanje-podataka-sa-windowsa-na-ubuntu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pozdrav svima : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pozdrav-svima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> podešavanje rezolucije - xubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-podesavanje-rezolucije-xubuntu
<Vlad_> Pozdrav, odrađene izmene na Eherpad u vezi Dana slobode softvera, dodao sam promotivni materijal od zpop-a https://sfdsr.etherpad.mozilla.org/1
<seboja> poz narode
<seboja> recite mi kakav je unbutun
<seboja> na telefonu
<seboja> android
<seboja> jel se brise android i dize ubuntu ili kako ide
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-11
<brok> pozdrav
<brok> ima li neko predlog koji softver je najbolji za konverziju mp3 formata u audio format koji posle treba da režem na CD
<Milos_SD> to mozes automatski preko nekom burning software-a
<Milos_SD> npr. k3b ili brasero
<brok> vidi ovo Milos_SD
<brok> meni mora da ide na audio
<brok> jer neće u autu da mi čita mp3
<brok> pa ne znam Å¡ta da mu zadam u k3b
<brok> da li je recimo .ogg audio
<brok> slabo se razumem u to uopšte
<brok> evo ovo bi rezao http://pastebin.com/fjPBXy2m
<Milos_SD> u k3b stavis opciju
<Milos_SD> audio cd
<Milos_SD> i samo ubacujes mp3 muziku
<Milos_SD> on je sam konvertuje
<Milos_SD> tako sam rezao ja isto za auto
<brok> slično sam uradio u Windowsu, preko Windows media plejera
<brok> i od svega ovoga samo 12 numera mi je narezao
<brok> ovo resteo iz nekog razloga nije
<brok> a ima prostora
<brok> na CD-u
<Milos_SD> pa, audio CD kada reze, onda mnogo manje pesama moze da stane
<brok> najgore što nemam ni jedan piši briši ispravan da probam
<Milos_SD> jer mnogo vise zauzima jedna pesma
<brok> pa gledao sam zauzeće
<brok> ima slobodnog prostora
<brok> a to je i meni prvo palo na pamet
<brok> koliko otprilike može da stane audio na jedan CD od 700 mb
<Milos_SD> u k3b-u izaberes
<Milos_SD> New Audio CD Project
<brok> ok
<Milos_SD> i samo ubacujes pesme dole, dok ne ispunis prostor
<brok> znači samo zadam i prevalačim ili add-ujem
<Milos_SD> zavisi od toga koliko dugu traju pesme
<Milos_SD> valjda moze 80 minuta pesama ukupno da stane
<brok> evo spiska
<brok> http://pastebin.com/fjPBXy2m
<brok> Å¡ta znam
<Milos_SD> tako da, meni je jedan CD bio sa 16 pesama, dok je drugi bio sa 18
<Milos_SD> npr
<brok> u mp3 ovo je 320 mb
<Milos_SD> pa, sve dok ne ispunis onu liniju dole u k3b-u, gde pise zauzece
<Milos_SD> ubacuj
<brok> a jel postoji fora da se smanji audio kvalitet da bi stalo više
<brok> ima ono 192 ako se ne varam
<brok> 320 i td.
<brok> sad ću da bacim pogled
<Milos_SD> nema to veze sa audio cd-om
<brok> eh kad nemam jedan piši briši ispravan
<brok> kako nema
<brok> ne razumem
<Milos_SD> mozes i flac format da stavljas, on ce uvek da konvertuje u .wav ili tako nesto, i velicina fajla ce zavisiti od duzine pesme
<brok> aha ok ok
<Milos_SD> pa, lepo... zaboravi na taj kbps u mp3-u kada rezes audio cd
<brok> a jel recimo .wav ili flac format neće da ga pročita
<brok> ili npr .ogg
<brok> samo audio
<brok> jel tako?
<Milos_SD> sto veci kbps, bolji kvalitet zvuka... i kada rezec Audio CD, kolicina pesama zavisi samo od toga koliko dugo traju pesme
<brok> znači da bi stalo više pesama da smanjim kbps na najniže
<Milos_SD> ma, samo ubacuj pesme u taj audio cd project u k3b i kada onaj bar dole dostigne 80 minuta, stavis da reze
<Milos_SD> i to je to
<brok> biće lošiji kvalitet
<Milos_SD> ne
<Milos_SD> nema veze to uopste
<brok> ali će stati više stvari
<Milos_SD> nece
<Milos_SD> ako imas 15 pesama koje ukupno traju 80 minuta, toliko ce stati
<brok> zar kbps nije jedna vrsta kompresije
<brok> aha Ok
<Milos_SD> i svaka moze da bude i po 50 MB ili po 1 MB, nema to veze
<brok> hvala ti puno Milos_SD
<brok> odo da probam
<Milos_SD> jeste, ali kompresija nema veze sa AudioCD-om... jer je to lossless format
<brok> ok
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-12
<Mile>  Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Mile> izbaci kad idem: sudo apt-get update
<nikolam> Kaze u IT pamfletu privredne komore, da u svetu na 1. softverskog inzenjera, dolazi u proseku 3.5 coveka u Marketingu, menadzmentu i prodaji.
<nikolam> Neki bi rekli da je to ovako: http://www.willizblog.de/blogpicts/herbert_arbeitet.jpg  Al ja mislim da ovi ostali ne rade svi u IT, tako da odnos stoji :P
<nikolam> Kazu da kod nas ima softverskih firmi sa i po 50 programera, bez i jednog prodavca, marketing menadzera ili ljudi zaduzenih za komunikaciju i promociju
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-13
<Mile> ima li neko ziv treba mi pomoc oko update?
 * Atlantic777 živ
<Mile> e
<Mile> uspeo sam
<Mile> bio neki repositori sto ne radi ja sam ga delete
<Mile> i sad sve ok :D
<Mile> ubacio sam mu i pulse audio
<Mile> jos samo da prebacim sa leve strane na desnu
<Mile> oni X,0,-
<Mile> za prozor
<Mile> mislim da je najlakse da to uradim preko Ubuntu Tweak A/
<Mile> ?
<Mile> dobar :D
<Mile> www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<Mile> e ja imam 13.10 verziju jel moguce da se prebacim na ovu najnoviju a da mi se zadrze podesavanja koja sam radio?
<Atlantic777> može
<Atlantic777> a šta podrazumevaš pod podešavanjima?
<Atlantic777> history u browseru ili programi koji su instalirani?
<Mile> pa i programi i
<Mile> tv kartica
<Mile> audio
<Mile> stavio sam onaj normalan desktop
<Mile> sto imam padajuci meni Applications Places
<Mile> a ne ono srnje sa strane
<Atlantic777> to sranje se zove unity launcher, a da ti se ne dopada, to je tvoje subjektivno mišljenje
<Atlantic777> molim lepo da poštuješ tuđ rad i trud
<Atlantic777> a da bi sve to sačuvao, možeš da uradiš nešto šta se zove dist-upgrade
<Atlantic777> i da pređeš na 14.04
<Mile> znam kako se zove al za mene je srnje i znam da mi je to najteze bilo da promenim
<Atlantic777> malo je rizično, ne volim to da radim, ali da... možeš da pređeš na 14.04
<Atlantic777> ne garantujem da se nešto neće skršiti
<Atlantic777> druga varijanta ti je tzv. clean install
<Mile> ta je i najbolja al jel u novom opet stavili ono sa strane
<Atlantic777> ako imaš posebnu /home particiju, onda će ti podešavanja tipa history, mailovi i sl. ostati...
<Atlantic777> samo što moraš opet da instaliraš programe itd
<Mile> sve mi je na 1 particiju
<Atlantic777> e onda napravi backup, pokušaj dist upgrade, pa ako ne prođe onda clean install preko toga i sve iz početka
<Atlantic777> jako  dugo nisam probao taj upgrade, moguće da to sada i radi kako treba
<Mile> uuuuu nemoj molim te
<Mile> jel neka veca razlika od ovog 13.10
<Mile> sto ja imam
<Atlantic777> najveća razlika je u ovome
<Atlantic777> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/5a281d03b6bd15972778642f3dab5233.png
<Atlantic777> 13.10 će ubro postati neupotrebljiv
<Atlantic777> a 14.04 će biti ok tamo do 2019 i nećeš morati da ga menjaš, diraš...
<Atlantic777> postoje tzv. LTS (long time support) izdanja koja „traju“ 5 godina
<Atlantic777> i ova kraća koju su ranije trajala valjda 18 meseci, a sada čini mi se i manje
<Mile> pa taman sam ga utego sad jel sve neki erori izlazili i sad sve odlicno i treba ga brisem
<Mile> a ti koristis 14.4 ili 14/10
<Atlantic777> ako ti je cilj da imaš sistem koji će raditi sledećih 5 godina, takva zatezanja se rade na LTS verziji
<Atlantic777> ja koristim trenutno neku skršenu i budženo verziju 13.04
<Atlantic777> ne pitaj me zašto
<Atlantic777> moram da menjam to pod hitno ali ne stižem
<Mile> ma najgore mi ponovo da ga podesavam pogotovo tv karticu a i ono srnje sa strane to sam se najvise mucio kad mi pukne desktop pa izgubim i jedno i drugo
<Mile> a nekad se desi i oba da rade pa sve zakoci hahaha, sad sam ga sredio odlicno radi
<Atlantic777> zapravo, 17. jula mu je istekla podrška
<Mile> e da te pitam posto nikog ne znam ko jos koristi ubuntu sta mislis o Ubuntu touch sto prave, dal to da ubacujem na mob i tabletu :D
<Atlantic777> verzija ubuntu akoju koristiš je zvanično nepodržana i trebao bi da je promeniš što pre
<Atlantic777> ubuntu touch je još uvek samo koncept
<Atlantic777> treba sačekati još par godina da to zaživi
<Atlantic777> kako izgleda, neće skoro
<Atlantic777> izvini, nije dist-upgrade nego do-release-upgrade
<Mile> kako jos par godina izbacili su developer verziju izgleda mi zanimljivo, samo jos malo da je pritegnu i bice bolji od androida
<Atlantic777> to je napravljeno samo da izgleda
<Mile> e jbg
<Mile> e imam jedno pitanje i necu vise da te smaram
<Mile> u gornjem meniju imam ono za iskljucivanje komp.a
<Mile> pored imam vreme i imam slicicu poste
<Mile> pisma
<Atlantic777> ok
<Mile> kad tu kliknem imam samo da stavim da sam online, zuto, crveno
<Mile> ali nista ne mogu da podesim
<Mile> ne znam za sta je to
<Mile> a na desni klik izbaci samo about
<Atlantic777> hm, nekada je za to bio zadužen empathy
<Atlantic777> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empathy_(software)
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran kakvo je sad stanje sa tim
<Mile> sto li su ga ostavili kad je zakrzljano
<Atlantic777> nisam siguran, ali mislm da si ti to nešto usput čačnuo
<Atlantic777> to je bilo baš fino sređeno da si mogao da povežeš i twitter i mail, fb, sve živo da nakačiš tu
<Mile> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/gnome-fallback.jpg
<Mile> vidis slicicu kao koverta
<Atlantic777> znam tačno na šta misliš, samo ne znam zašto ne možeš to da podesiš
<Mile> nije ni bitno bolje da ga ne cackam da ne crkne nesto heheh
<Atlantic777> svakako će ti se sve raspasti  ako ne pređeš na 14.04
<Mile> polako sa raspadanje, prvo malo nek radi pa cu posle da predjem :)
<Atlantic777> pa... srećno :)
<Mile> hehe, hvala. hvala i za pomoc pa se cujemo ako zakovem negde ostalo mi jos samo da update android-studio :)
<Atlantic777> važi ;)
<Atlantic777> svrati i u komšijski #lugons kanal
<Atlantic777> ako ovde nema nikog
<Mile_> Atlantic777 PUCA
<Mile_> nece mi obrise folder
<Mile_> ubacio sam ga u tresh i odatle samo zakoci kad krene da ga prise
<mara_> ljudi pozdrav, može li mi netko pomoci kako da kreiram debian source package iz java projekta? hvala
<Mile_> meni nece obrise folder u tresh hahaha
<Mile_> e obrisao je
<Mile_> mara jel iz javafx 2
<mara_> jok, java swing
<mara_> pa trebalo bi biti isto kao fx, ne?
<Mile_> evo ti:
<Mile_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHac8OyN0-M
<mara_> idem vidit pa javim
<mara_> hvala puno, ak radi dajem ti nagradu
<mara_> uh, to je deb package, meni treba debian source package
<Mile_> sad cu pogledam
<Mile_> samo sam ovo naso pa pogledaj mozda moze nesto da ti pomogne:
<Mile_> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/build.en.html
<mara_> hvala ti svejedno Mile ;)
<Mile_> nista, potrazi preko googla yt sigurno ima, ili bar neki deo koji ce ti pomoci da napravis to
<mara_> ma već je sve pretrazeno, pred zidom sam.. probati cu po forumima jos. thx
<Mile_> sacekaj Atlantic777  mozda on zna
<mara_> doci cu na vecer ponovno. cujemo se. pozz
<Mile> Atlantic777: ako si tu imam jedan problem
<Atlantic777> tu sam
<Mile> instalirao sam ovo:
<Mile> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=15702
<Mile> u Wine
<Atlantic777> ne razumem se baš u wine
<Mile> i kad ga pokrenem on kao vrti kursor i nista nece upali
<Mile> probao sam u wine XP i Win 7
<Atlantic777> ja uvek idem na varijantu: vbox + windows
<Mile> ali isto se nista ne desava
<Mile> jbg, ne znam kako da ga pokrenem
<Atlantic777> kažem ti, virtualbox
<Mile> a jer znas neki takav program za matematiku
<Mile> za ubuntu
<Atlantic777> pa... zavisi šta ti tačno treba
<Atlantic777> znam puno programa za matematiku na linuxu
<Mile> ulazim za 10min
<Mile> e tu sam, treba mi program da upisem np. jednacinu od kilometar dugacku i da mi izracuna da dobijem resenje
<Mile> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bShowAll=true&bIsQueue=false&bIsRejected=false&sClass=version&sTitle=&sReturnTo=&iId=22946
<Mile> svuda se instalira al nece da pokece
<Atlantic777> octave?
<Atlantic777> probaj octave
<Atlantic777> ili sage math
<Atlantic777> jel ti treba baš za jednačine ili za funkcije?
<Mile> moze oba najbolje bi bilo
<Mile> i jedno i drugo mi treba al trenutno bas za jednacine
<Mile> najbolje bi bilo da ima sve kao u ovom od microsofta
<Atlantic777> octave, sage math
<Atlantic777> a i matlab i wolfram mathematica imaju native klijente
<Mile> ovaj octave nije bas za jednacine
<Mile> matlab mi se smucio
<Mile> :)
<Atlantic777> octave == matlab
<Mile> sad cu da vidim ovaj wolf
<Mile> nema ga u ubuntu centar
<Atlantic777> nema ga, snađi se :)
<Atlantic777> hoću da kažem, "kupi" ga :D
<Mile> heheh
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-15
<Mile> Atlantic777: HITNO MI TREBA POMOC
<Mile> HITNOOO
<dragan99> Mile: ajd ja laik da cujem sta je hitno
<Mile> ne mogu da instaliram 14.10 na laptop
<Mile> dodje pred kraj i izbaci kao neki problemi sa fleskom/cd
<Mile> na flesku sam stavio
<dragan99> a sto to pokusavas kad je to teska alfa
<Mile> ne razumem?
<dragan99> zasto ne ostanes na 14.04 LTS
<Mile> moja greska
<Mile> 14.4
<dragan99> jer pokusavas Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ili alfa verziju 14.10
<Mile> LTS
<dragan99> e to je drugo
<Mile> 14.4
<Mile> errno 5 input/output error ubuntu 14.04
<Mile> to izbacuje
<Mile> ima dosta na netu to da se zale ljudi ali nista mi ne pomaze
<dragan99> nista to meni ne znaci, nece da cita to kapiram, jer si proverio skinuti fajl i kad dignes sa fleske isto provera
<Mile> napravio sam bootable preko unetboot, windisk image, preko ubuntovog programa
<Mile> i sve isto
<Mile> cita flesku i udje u live cd i krene instalacija
<Mile> i sjebe na kraju
<Mile> ne razumem zasto stavljaju 14.4 da se skida i koristi kad nije podrzana vecina
<dragan99> jer mozes da tu flesku ponov formatiras kroz gparted, ukines particju, formiras iz menia kao msdos, pa onda format na fat 32
<Mile> pa ja je svaki put formatiram na fat 32 kad ubacujem ubuntu
<dragan99> oni smatraju da je skoro sve testirano i da si ti mozda izuzetak
<Mile> ma pun internet sa ovom gresko i svi pitaju
<Mile> ma pun internet sa ovom greskom i svi pitaju
<dragan99> da ali postoji caka prvo poovo napravis particionu tabelu na fleski kao msdos to je u meniju a onda biras pravljenje particije
<dragan99> sta instaliras 32 ili 64 bitnu verziju
<Mile> 64
<dragan99> jbg ne znam ja nisam imao problema a isto sam radio sa fleske i 64 bitnu verziju
<Mile> preko kog si napravio?
<Mile> programa bootabilnu
<dragan99> isto ko ti unebootin
<Mile> od koliko ti fleska?
<dragan99> ima da se pravi i  kroz dd komadu al to ne znam napamet
<dragan99> moja je 16GB pa cekam pola sata da je zatvori
<Mile> ma meni se cini da ova moja od 4gb je nesto sjebana tako mi i pre nesto bilo
<Mile> sad cu probam na drugu
<Mile> imam 16
<dragan99> koliko vidim na netu ima kuknjave ali savet je skinu ponovo i napravi flesku na drugom kompu
<dragan99> neki lik kuka da torrent nije dobar
<dragan99> jer si skinuo kroz torrent ili http
<Mile> http
<dragan99> probaj n atu drugu ali odradi kako sam ti rekao, prvo ukini sve sa nje kroz gparted, onda u gornjem meniju pronadji da napravis novu particionu tabelu
<dragan99> pa tek onda pravljenje particije fat32
<dragan99> pazi da ne formatizujes pogresno uvek gledaj velicinu-prostor
<Mile> ja te ne razumem sa te particione tabele ?
<dragan99> znaci imas nesto na fleski, prvo obrisi tu particiju, desni klik
<dragan99> onnda potvrdi da odradi, vodi racuna d aje to fleska
<dragan99> cek da instaliram ovde gparted
<Mile> al moja fleska nije podeljena u particije
<dragan99> kako nije sama fleska je npr sdc a particija je sdc1, mora da ima particiju
<Mile> pa da
<dragan99> u gpartedu 4 po redu meni klikni, fleska mora biti selektovana i kazi napravi novu particionu tabelu MSDOS
<dragan99> to odradi i onda selektuj flesku i opet desni klik i format na fat32
<dragan99> odradi
<Mile> formariram ga u MBR/DOS
<dragan99> onda mauntuj  flesku izvuci j ei ponovo utakni
<dragan99> sad kreni sa unetbootinom izaberi gde ti je . iso
<Mile> oo nece formatira
<dragan99> foematiras ga u fat32 a pre toga mu pravis particionu tabelu za fat 32
<Mile> sad jesam
<Mile> moze i preko startup disk creator
<Mile> posto sam na komp. u ubuntu
<dragan99> ne znam vise, ko ce sve pamtiti
<Mile> cu da pustim neka ide ovako ako nece onda cu preko unetboot
<Mile> i ako tad ne uspe ubacicu 13.10
<dragan99> ok
<Mile> pa cu upgrade na 14.4
<Mile> i gotovo
<dragan99> koji ti je laptop koliko vidim svi koji kukaju imaju Acer
<Mile> asus
<Mile> k55A
<dragan99> moze i ovako sa dd sudo dd if=input.iso of=/dev/sdc
<dragan99> input.iso ide puna putanja do iso fajla otprilike /home/ti/download/ubuntu.iso
<Mile> evo palim laptop sa ovim
<dragan99> of=/dev/sdx
<dragan99> sdx je fleska kako je krsti kojim slovom
<dragan99> brzo to odradi, kod mene smara dok ne zatvori flesku
<dragan99> ajde javi sta se desilo
<Mile> zato nisam teo unebooting jel je spor
<Mile> evo ubacio sam sve sto je trazio i sad instalira
<Mile> ubuntu sad je na pola
<dragan99> jer to mocna makina koliko vidim i7
<Mile> PUKO
<Mile> ma razbija laptop ekstra je
<dragan99> Notebook: Asus K55A (K55 Series)
<dragan99> Processor: Intel Core i7 3610QM
<dragan99> Graphics Adapter: Intel HD Graphics 4000
<dragan99> Display: 15.6 inch, 16:9, 1366x768 pixels, glossy: yes
<dragan99> Weight: 2.5kg
<dragan99> koliko love ako nije tajna
<Mile> ma jbem li ga nije moj od sestre
<Mile> a moj je 10inca 2gb ram i 1ghz
<Mile> :D
<dragan99> jbg ne znam jedino da nije previse nov za Ubuntu
<Mile> pustio sam ga ponovo
<Mile> setio sam se da ima usb 3.0
<dragan99> jesil pito na forumu
<Mile> moj komp. ima 3.0 isto i oce da me zeza kad ide boot na to
<Mile> pa sam sad probao na obican
<Mile> sad je na pola
<dragan99> imam i ja USB 3 na desktop masini
<dragan99> pa guras ako je fleska 2 na usb 2
<dragan99> ja nema nijednu flesku 3
<Mile> ma ako je fleska 2 moze na 3
<Mile> kur opet crko
<dragan99> imam 8 USB2 portova i 2 USB3
<Mile> gle moju maticnu
<Mile> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891
<Mile> :)
<dragan99> u brate laptop preko 70 iljadarki
<Mile> a CPU AMD X6 1055T
<dragan99> mocno, ja imam MSI plocu vojna klasa 2, mene je sa vodenim hladjenjem i upsom od 1.2 KW tokostalo oko 100 iljadarki
<dragan99> moj cpu fx-6100
<Mile> ja sam kupio ovaj dok jos nije bio FX
<Mile> teo sam posle fx sa 8 jezgra al sam cuo da su sve FX verzije nabudzene a ne mogu da koriste max
<Mile> i onda su izbacili FX-8150 valjda koji ima druge drivere u cpu
<dragan99> radi AMD nego ne treba trpati te najace ako ploca nije nova
<Mile> nije bitna ploca u trenutnoj prici
<Mile> procitaj malo oko FX pa ces videti
<dragan99> AMD radi ko grejalica procesor preko 100w , graficka preko 130W
<Mile> evo sad sam ga ukljucio sa 13.10 sad cu da pustim install
<dragan99> ajd
<Mile> krenula install sad je vec na pola sad ce da vidimo
<Mile> da li ce proci
<Mile> proso je kopiranje
<Mile> gde je pre pucao
<Mile> i sad ide installing system
<dragan99> jel ide
<Mile> zavrsio on jos od kad nego ja otiso da veceram
<Mile> proslo sve gotovo
<dragan99> sad nasteli mrezu pa upgrade na 14.04
<Mile> patka
<Mile> missiong operation sistem
<Mile> treba mu sredim grub
<dragan99> jel to jedini os ili je tu prvo win pa jos ona zahebana particija koja nije NTFs
<Mile> efi particija a nema tu pa ne moze grub
<Mile> e to je kad te oce
#ubuntu-rs 2014-08-17
<jevta> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-12
<marest> Zdravo
<vladap> re Zdravo
<vladap> uh, u prazno
<vladap> nista bez naocara
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-14
<dsbg> da li neko moze da mi pomogne?
<nikolam> jos jedam primer kako ljudi nemaju strpljenja
<nikolam> nek neko stavi to u temu kanala...
<kolorado> dungodung:  Spavas!? Dok jastrebovi oru po tvom kanalu;)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-08-16
<pradeda> dobar dan
<tilda_> dan
<pradeda> ima li prezivelih u zemlji nedodjiji?
<tilda_> .. mada nema još sunca vamo ali ajd
<tilda_> .. ima ima
<pradeda> odlicno
<pradeda> ja malo mrem
<pradeda> osmudio sam oetaku racunar
<pradeda> sd pokusavam da ga rehabilitujem
<pradeda> nebulozan problem
<pradeda> razumes li se u ove skalamerije?
<pradeda> meni presusile ideje
<tilda_> kaži
<pradeda> kad je nakacio komp na tv preko hdmi
<pradeda> ekran poceo da se zatamnjuje
<pradeda> posle par sekundi
<pradeda> iako koristi komp i ostane u tom stanju
<pradeda> a nema opcije da se izgasi
<tilda_> to ne znam
<pradeda> i onda sam probao da ubacim atijev drajver
<pradeda> i sad ne mogu da se ulogujem u sistem
<pradeda> kad ukucam sifru
<pradeda> on mi opet trazi
<pradeda> i tako do bsvesti
<pradeda> a mogu da udjem u terminal
<pradeda> napravio sam novog korisnika
<tilda_> pa. prvo neki live cd pa ako je hardwer ok onda kopaj po os
<pradeda> na windowsu se ne desava
<tilda_> a pa ..
<tilda_> ne znam
<pradeda> ali sad je neupotrebljiv skroz
<tilda_> nisam nikad hdmi, tv itd
<pradeda> nisam ni ja
<pradeda> ja imas sve crt monitore
<pradeda> na stranu to
<pradeda> kako da se ulogujem u sistem
<pradeda> a da ga ne rusim
<pradeda> ako postoji resenje
<pradeda> da ukinem drajver
<pradeda> il tako nesto
<tilda_> pa. moš chroot
<pradeda> daj komandu funckionise mi po mozga
<pradeda> ako i toliko
<pradeda> i da li mislis da bi resilo stvari da ga nabudzim na 15.04
<pradeda> sad je 14.04
<tilda_> ne znam to. neam ubuntu
<tilda_> a chroot, pa nije samo komanda, moraš da čitaš
<pradeda> jes
<pradeda> probao sam i apt-get update
<pradeda> i traje po sata i jace
<pradeda> ne znam razlog
<tilda_> zato Å¡to tako treba
<tilda_> .. valjda
<pradeda> koristio sam ubuntu kad sam bio mlad
<pradeda> ne secam se toga
<tilda_> a sad više nisi mlad
<tilda_> ?
<tilda_> :)
<pradeda> zavisi kako posmatras
<pradeda> :)
<tilda_> mlađi si od mene duplo
<pradeda> odkud znas?
<tilda_> .. ovako po slobodnoj proceni
<tilda_> zato što kažeš da više nisi mlad
<tilda_> a imaš dvaes i kusur
<pradeda> jes
<tilda_> jel tako ??
<pradeda> u pravu si
<tilda_> linux je za strpljive
<pradeda> jesam ja strpljiv
<pradeda> ali nije demon ciji je racunar
<pradeda> a ja sam mu ga i ugradio
<pradeda> prvi put vidim ovakvu glupost
<tilda_> .. reši problem = naučiš nešto
<pradeda> to je tacno
<pradeda> ali obicno ne spavam po 24 sata pa mi je haos u tintari
<tilda_> :)
<pradeda> :)
<pradeda> i jutros sam ustao u 6
<pradeda> pa na posao
<tilda_> sruši taj ubuntu i install ponovo
<pradeda> pa ceo dan zujim negde
<pradeda> to cu i da uradim
<pradeda> skidam ga sad
<tilda_> na greškama se uči. veruj mi. .. ne samo na kompu nego generalno
<tilda_> .. a ko ume da uči na tuđim greškama je mudar
<tilda_> ali prvo mora na svojim
<pradeda> upravo tako
<tilda_> .. da se +izošte čula'
<tilda_> ako voleš linux ubuntu je samo početak
<tilda_> mada, posle bude sve jedno
<pradeda> igrao sam se malo sa severom
<pradeda> tu se nekako prijatnije osecam kad nema gui
<pradeda> nervira me unity
<pradeda> gnome bejase lepsi meni
<tilda_> ima tu puno 'igre' razne sa linux
<tilda_> ima raznih okruženja
<tilda_> ja preferiram fluxbox
<pradeda> deluje fino
<tilda_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbox
<pradeda> sad sam baci pogled na screenshot
<tilda_> sve to može da se sredi
<pradeda> znam
<pradeda> nisam se dugo igrao s linuxima
<pradeda> cime se ti bavis?
<tilda_> pa ..
<tilda_> nisam programer :)
<pradeda> nemoguce :)
<tilda_> računari su mi hobi
<pradeda> bas kao i meni
<tilda_> i ajd, malko i poso
<pradeda> isto tako
<pradeda> vise radim za pivo
<tilda_> cnc
<tilda_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNC_router
<pradeda> radis u fabrici necega?
<tilda_> da
<tilda_> .. mala radionica
<pradeda> ima li koristi?
<tilda_> pa .. malo plata i mogo iskustva
<pradeda> onda je to u redu
<tilda_> pošto sam ja prvi na tom radnom mestu u toj firmi. nije bilo pree mene tih aparata
<pradeda> tako i meni kad su uvalili kater
<tilda_> ja tamo pionir :)
<pradeda> :)
<pradeda> titov?
<tilda_> he
<tilda_> pa nije, nego se tako kaže
<tilda_> . mada sam bio i njegov
<pradeda> znam
<pradeda> salim se
<tilda_> .. onda
<pradeda> trebao sam da stavim nick sokoban
<tilda_> pa stavi
<tilda_> verovatno još nisi regisreovan na freenode
<tilda_> ima tu još raznih kanala
<pradeda> nisam
<tilda_> misim na ove naše irc
<pradeda> dodjem ponekad kad mi nesto treba
<pradeda> ne volim bas irc toliko
<pradeda> mislim smucio mi se
<tilda_> e pa, treba češće. nekad i drugima zatreba pomoć :)
<pradeda> zamenio sam irc zidicem ispred diskonta pica
<pradeda> sedim tamo pijem pivo
<pradeda> i ljudi prilaze
<pradeda> i zahtevaju pomoc
<tilda_> :)
<tilda_> drndaj linux = uštediš na pivu i nešto naučiš :)
<pradeda> tako sam se uvalio u ovo
<pradeda> prijatelju skapirao sam da je dan
<tilda_> a, vidi stvarno :)
<pradeda> hvala ti za pomoc i drustvo
<pradeda> svako dobro
<tilda_> nema na čemu
<tilda_> svrati opet
<pradeda> odoh da se stropostam
<pradeda> verovatno hocu
<tilda_> aj
<tilda_> :)
<tilda_> .. i onda se čudimo kad nam kažu da smo mi linuxaši sektaši :)
<pradeda> dobar dan
#ubuntu-rs 2016-08-15
<mile_> shut down
#ubuntu-rs 2016-08-18
<Iteccion_> Pozdrav,
<Iteccion_> Ne uspevam da sa kontakt strane posaljem mail pa da pokusam ovako...
<Iteccion_>  Postovani, Obracam Vam se u ime firmi New City Company doo Beograd i  Preduzeca za profesionalnu rehabilitaciju i zaposljavanje osoba sa invaliditetom ITECCION doo Pancevo u vezi podrske za Ubuntu OS i softver koji zelimo koristiti u poslovanju nasih preduzeca. Takodje mozemo predloziti saradnju u vezi organizacije Vasih prezentacija obzirom da raspolazemo potrebnim kapacitetima(amfiteatar sa oko 250 mesta) i opremom potrebnom 
<Iteccion_> 3x3 metra u amfiteatru i pet televizora 50 incha kao i  opremljenu server salu).Mi se vec bavimo edukacijama pa nam je namera  i da organizujemo kurseve-obuke za rad u Linuxu gde nam je neophodna Vasa podrska i pomoc .. Sa verom u buducu saradnju srdacno Vas pozdravljam, Milan Crnkovic www.iteccion.rs
<Iteccion_> milan@newcitycompany.com
#ubuntu-rs 2016-08-19
<kalisrbija_> cao :D
<kalisrbija_> oce mi neko objasniti sta se radi ovde
<pwnd> ovde se priča kad ima tema za razgovor
<pwnd> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2017-08-20
<inf4m0us> ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-14
<AlbertoP-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI8HgiZERcE
<AlbertoP-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbt43eLMJsA
<AlbertoP-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<AlbertoP-> pp
<AlbertoP-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<AlbertoP-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<AlbertoP-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<AlbertoP-> pomoz bog ljudino 'LordDVG ;(
<AlbertoP-> ajd da kompletiram  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<AlbertoP-> i ja sam vaska karavlaska:)
<AlbertoP-> a zovume jos 'vuk'
<AlbertoP-> LordDVG :)
<AlbertoP-> znmo se dugo :)
 * AlbertoP- nisise valjda i ti poturcio?!
<AlbertoP-> LordDVG:  ja sam puskonosa i drzim te na nisanu;(
 * AlbertoP- ali imas mozda malo srece Desno oko me malo izdaje;(
 * AlbertoP- treniram da postanem levoruk
<AlbertoP-> aj odo dodo
<AlbertoP-> Slavni crnogorski vladar Njegos je zaglavio i bolest dobio U Becu. Mina mu je podarila 'dar'. Vuk je bio slavan covek ali  bolest je unistila njegovu porodicu i njegove prijatelje.
<AlbertoP-> srecom on je dugo pozivio I postao slavan
<AlbertoP-> ja zaboravih i zanijek se
<AlbertoP-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-17
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvTyPtr_1Lg
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo95sk75kuY
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Og0_bz9HYw
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8  :(
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<vuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<vuk> odo dodo;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-08-19
<mig> dje si dungodung__ :)
<mig> aj stavi i ti  (+r)' pa da mirno spavam:)
<mig> a stankaze 'vaska karavlaska' ! Atlantic777?!
<mig> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUX0OBtB6GM
<mig> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rsDYd89UMM
<mig> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rsDYd89UMM
<mig> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIQNRmy37y0
<mig> odo dodo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
#ubuntu-rs 2019-08-14
<exeqcius> ćao svima
<exeqcius>   /join #socialism
<exeqcius> #marxism
